
Show HN: Initial Experiments with Automatically Generating Ironic Statements - nni
http://thoughtsonirony.blogspot.com/2016/03/initial-experiments-with-automatically.html
======
brudgers
In keeping with the spirit of the "Show HN" guidelines, is there a demo or
repository or something for people to play with?

